# Wie gut ist BluRay ?



## Zockkind (8. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe mal vor 2 Jahren einen BluRay Player von Denon gekauft (500€) weil mein Haus abgebrannt ist und dann musste halt alles neu.

Soo habe bis jeztz aber noch keine einzige BluRay in meinem ganzen Leben geguckt , ist das was besonderes im Vergleich zur DVD ?

Also ist die Grafik so hamma toll oder was ?
Z.b. in den News schreibt PCGH das StarWars auf BluRay rausgebracht wird , was bringt das denn ?

Nacht


----------



## 2funky4you (8. Januar 2011)

Hast du den unterschied noch nie im Media Markt oder Saturn gesehen ?? 
Die Auflösung und das Bild ist kein vergleich zu DVD auf jedenfall besser 

An BluRay kommt so schnell nix dran von der Auflösung


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Januar 2011)

Die Blu-ray Disc bietet (meistens) eine deutlich bessere Bildqualität als eine DVD. Die Schärfe und sichtbaren Details nehmen deutlich zu, da eine Blu-ray sehr viel mehr Speicherplatz und  eine höhere Datenrate als eine DVD bietet.


----------



## schlumpf666 (8. Januar 2011)

Wie meine vorredner schon sagen, man hat einfach ne deutlich bessere bildqualität aufgrund besserer schärfe, meistens auch grad in dunklen szenen sind mehr details wahrzunehmen.

Bin da zwar auch nicht so der fachmann, aber so wie ich es aus den kommentaren bei der besagten star wars news rausgelesen hab... 
Werden die originalen filmaufnahmen, die deutlich besser sind in der qualität als das was bisher im tv oder auf dvd zu sehen sind, neu auf bluray heruntergerechnet.
Also es wird nicht einfach das material zb. von der dvd genommen und auf bluray gepresst, sondern das ursprüngliche bessere filmmaterial wird als anfangsquelle verwendet.
So ist es möglich eine bessere qualität zu erzielen.

Ich hoffe es ist soweit verständlich, wenn du darüber mehr wissen willst sollten aber die fachmänner ran... 
Leih dir halt einfach mal ne bluray in der videothek aus und du wirst sehen das es sich lohnen wird!
Schau einfach mal unter "Meine Blurays" in meiner sig, auf der seite sind alle filme nach bild- und tonqualität bewertet.
Wenn du da einen mit 4er wertung aufwärts bei der bildquali mal ausleihst wirst du den unterschied sehen!


----------



## cerbero (8. Januar 2011)

Stellt sich erstmal die Frage ob dein BluRay-Player bei den DVDs Upscaling anwendet und welchen "Fernseher" du dazu hast. Wenns dumm läuft kommt da gar nicht soviel Unterschied an.
Aber hier hast du mal einen recht guten Vergleich von den Unterschieden am Beispiel von Cars:
Bildvergleich - Cars


----------



## schlumpf666 (8. Januar 2011)

Also ich hatte auch vor meiner playstation über die ich blurays schaue nen dvd player mit upscaling, so viel bringt das nicht.
Zumindest noch lang nicht vergleichbar mit bluray.

Schöner bildvergleich!


----------



## slayerdaniel (8. Januar 2011)

Es gibt gut und schlecht umgesetzte DVD´s. Das ist genau das gleiche wie mit den Blu Rays.
Krieg der Welten mit Tom Cruise hat bspw. sehr schlechtes DVD Bild


----------



## fuddles (8. Januar 2011)

> Wie gut ist BluRay ?


Sau gut. Seitdem ich BD hab geh ich nicht mehr ins Kino und DVDs kann ich auch nicht mehr gucken. Kriege ich Augenkrebs.

Aber es gibt halt sehr schlechte Filme, wie zB. Wolfman, aber andere sehr gute "alte" Filme wie Odyssee im Weltall 2001 mit genialer Bildschärfe.

Meine Referenz BD ist aber derzeit Kung Fu Panda. Das kommt schon fast wie 3D rüber, obwohl ich keinen 3D TV habe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2011)

Meist ein wirklich gestochen scharfes Bild, dazu kommt dann auch oft ein deutlich besserer Ton. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen wo der Film einfach nur 1:1 auf BR geklatscht wird


----------



## Per4mance (8. Januar 2011)

ja bild is besser sofern die sich mühe gemacht haben (siehe Dark Knight mit dem imax kameras)

andere vorteile sind : beserer sound sofern HD verfügbar ist und auch oft 2 versionen des films kino und director cut.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2011)

Das Besondere im Vergleich zur DVD ist die _theoretisch_ deutlich höhere Bild- und Tonqualität. Um die zu erfahren, brauchst du aber auch ein sehr gutes Equipment. d.h. guten Fernseher und gute Lautsprecher.

Es gibt Leute, die können (angeblich) schon auf einem billigen 24-Zoll-PC Bildschirm deutliche Unterschiede zur DVD ausmachen, ich muss sagen, ich gehöre definitiv nicht dazu, bin derzeit noch auf den PC als Blu-Ray-Abspielmedium angewiesen. Habe zwar gute Lautsprecher 7.1 Lautsprecher (Teufel) und einen Bildschirm mit FullHD, aber nur 24 Zoll und eben ein PC-Bildschirm. Wie gesagt, gescheiter Fernseher tut's da eher, ich würde ja schon fast sagen, an die 50 Zoll, aber 42 sollen ja offensichtlich auch reichen.

Was sich jedoch keinesfalls lohnt, sind sich Filme alleine wegen der besseren Qualität nochmal zu kaufen, meiner Meinung nach ist das reine Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Per4mance (8. Januar 2011)

laso je nach abstand is 42" schon zu klein. ich hab nen 42" auf 2,30 und bei blu-ray würd ich am liebsten 50cm davor sitzen 


und ja das equipment macht viel aus. bin vom logitech z-5500 auf nen onkyo 508 und infinity 5.1 boxensystem gewechselt das is schon nen unterschied. wenn dann noch HD DTS rauskommt ists geil 

Tv sollte auch passen mein Panasonic plasma hebelt die standart lcds immer noch aus von farbtreue, schwarzwert und details


----------



## Wenzman (8. Januar 2011)

Blu Ray ist deutlich besser und wird zurecht als ''neue DvD'' bezeichnet.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Blu Ray ist deutlich besser und wird zurecht als ''neue DvD'' bezeichnet.


 Dass die technisch aber rein gar nichts miteinander gemeinsam haben, ist dir schon klar oder?

Wer bezeichnet die überhaupt als "neue DVD"?


----------



## Wenzman (8. Januar 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass die technisch aber rein gar nichts miteinander gemeinsam haben, ist dir schon klar oder?
> 
> Wer bezeichnet die überhaupt als "neue DVD"?





Es geht nicht umd die Technik sondern um den Standard.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2011)

Und wieso sollte da die Blu Ray die neue DVD sein?

Kommt mir jetzt 'n bissl komisch vor, vielleicht kann mir das ja mal einer erklären.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Januar 2011)

Mit "BluRay ist die neue DVD" ist gemeint, dass die BluRay die DVD bald als Standard-Medium ablösen soll, unter erheblichen Qualitätsverbesserungen, wie bei dem Übergang von Casette zu DVD.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2011)

Das ist aber noch ein weiter Weg.

Zumal der Sprung von der Videokasette zur DVD ein viel größerer war.


----------



## ich558 (8. Januar 2011)

Es kommt aber momentan noch stark darauf an welche Filme man vergleicht. Ein 30 Jahre alter Streifen der auf ne BluRay Disc gezogen wurde hat qualitativ natürlich so gut wie gar nicht zugenommen bei aktuellen Filmen siehst ganz anders aus. Meine erste BD war "2012" und mir sind ehrlich die Kinladen runtergefallen bei dieser Fülle an Details, bei "300" hingegen hätte ich nicht gemerkt wenn plötzlich jemand heimlich die DVD Version eingelegt hätte. Generell finde ich BluRays schon als optischen Genuss und kaufe mir auch kein DVDs mehr wenn die BD Version nicht überteuert ist.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2011)

Zur Zeiten von 300 waren Blu-Rays auch noch ein wenig unausgereift, da sie noch einen veralteten Kopierschutz (MPEG-2) verwendeten, die HD-DVD hatte damals dank VC-1 schon eine höhere Bildqualität, außerdem war deren Datenrate damals auch höher. Deswegen sind mir bei denen (setzte damals nochauf HD-DVD) mehr Unterschiede zur DVD aufgefallen, Filme wie Crank oder Departed sahen auf HD-DVD wunderbar aus, während sich bei den Blu-Ray-Versionen derer immer wieder Leute aufgeregt haben.

Mitlerweile hab' ich schon einen ganzen Haufen Blu-Rays und kann lediglich sagen, dass die Qualität je neuer sie sind definitiv auch besser werden, bei älteren Scheiben musste ich mir immer so ein "Rauschen" im Hintergrund ansehen, heute sehe ich auch zum ersten Mal richtige Details, wie feinste Bartstoppel oder Dreck am Boden, der mir zuvor noch gar nicht aufgefallen ist, wobei die richtige Wirkung natürlich ausbleibt - dafür braucht man wie gesagt ein halbwegs gut ausgerüstetes Heimkino.


----------



## fuddles (8. Januar 2011)

300 empfinde ich als eigentlich sehr gut.
Rischdisch geil kommt Band Of Brothers. Da kommts zwar ab und an zu Bildrauschen, das Gesamtbild ist aber beeindruckend. Dazu die Boxen voll aufgedreht, da hüppt man ausm Sofa wenn man von einer Granate angesprungen wird.
Die DVD dagegen fand ich kaum besser als die TV Version damals auf meinem alten 32" LCD.


----------



## Portvv (9. Januar 2011)

300 hat leider meiner meinung nach ein viel zu starkes filmkorn, das gerad in dunklen szenen nervt .

Hier mal meine Top 10 der Bildqualitaet
1.Avatar
2.Shutter iland
3.king kong EC
4.kampf der titanen
5.Departed unter Feinden
6.Crank
7.Crank 2
8.Batman TDK ( nur die imax szenen sind wirklich super , der rest solide)
9.No country for old men
10.Knowing


----------



## feivel (9. Januar 2011)

kommt auf den film und auf die umsetzung selbst drauf an. informieren kannst dich gut auf BLURAY-DISC.DE - Blu-ray Filme, Forum, News, Technik, Spiele, Software wo auf viele forenmitglieder ihre bewertungen reinstellen.

ich kauf fast nur noch blu-rays, manchmal werden qualitativ schlechte dvds auch ersetzt. ganz selten gibts noch dvds für mich, aber da ist schon überwindung nötig weil mir die farbdarstellung und die schärfe schon aufstoßen.

empfehlungen: district 9, avatar, iron man 1&2, wer die unterschiede nicht sieht nutzt tatsächlich einen zu kleinen fernseher.

by the way: bei wolfman waren das stilmittel, das hatte nichts mit mieser qualität zu tun.
und körnung ist manchmal beabsichtigt, auch bei 300, private james ryan oder krieg der welten. dennoch geschmackssache..ich mags allerdings.

(gucke auf 42")


----------



## fuddles (9. Januar 2011)

Die Weichzeichnungen / Farben mögen ja Stilmittel sein, aber die Bildschärfe war einfach schlecht.
Bei BandOfBrothers war die Körnung in der Tat gewollt, bei 300 kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Wenns vorkam hat das überhaupt nicht gepasst.


----------



## NCphalon (9. Januar 2011)

War 300 net von Tarrantino? Der verwendet diese Körnung doch recht gerne, hat er ja in Sin City auch gemacht.


----------



## Portvv (9. Januar 2011)

ne 300 ist nicht von tarrintino, sin city auch nicht wirklich da war er nur co producer , aber sin city sieht 10 mal besser aus als 300


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2011)

Um es mit den Worten meines Kumpels zu sagen, als wir einen typischen Teenie-Horror-Slasher auf BluRay geschaut haben und sich die Hauptdarstellerin vom dem Spiegel schminkte  "BAAAAH!!! Das ist ja eeeekelhaft!! Da sieht man ja jede Pore, die sieht ja aus wie 40! Nääääh, ich scheiss auf Blu Ray!!"  

Anmerkung: der Kumpel ist selber 40


----------



## fuddles (11. Januar 2011)

Dann muss er mal einen *räusper* Erwachsenenfilm auf Bluray schaun^^ Da vergehts ihm ein für allemal.


----------



## schlumpf666 (11. Januar 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Dann muss er mal einen *räusper* Erwachsenenfilm auf Bluray schaun^^ Da vergehts ihm ein für allemal.



Bäh! Da möcht ich gar nicht drandenken... 
Was ich auch ganz gut find von der qualität her ist Apocalypto und The Machinist.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (15. Januar 2011)

Der erste Blu Ray Film den ich gesehen habe war Avatar auf nen 46 Zoll und ich war einfach nur sprachlos.


----------



## Portvv (16. Januar 2011)

Dark Iron Guard schrieb:


> Der erste Blu Ray Film den ich gesehen habe war Avatar auf nen 46 Zoll und ich war einfach nur sprachlos.



da hast du dir ja gleich das non plus ultra in sachen bildqualitaet angeguckt , leider sind laengst nicht alle bd so


----------



## Zockkind (16. Januar 2011)

Neue Frage , achte da jetzt nicht so drauf aber was ist das Maximum was eine Bluray kosten darf und ab wann ist es ein schnäppchen ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Januar 2011)

Das musst du doch mit dir selbst ausmachen, wie viel du bereit bist für eine BluRay auszugeben. Das kommt ja auch stark auf den Film an. Für den einen bin ich bereit mehr Geld auszugeben als für einen anderen.
Insgesamt emfinde ich BluRays <15€ als günstig, teurer als 23-25€ sollten sie dagegen für mich nicht sein.


----------



## Zockkind (16. Januar 2011)

Ok , die PS3 ist doch ein vollwertiger BluRay Spieler oder ?


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2011)

Jupp, und ein gar nicht mal schlechter.

Genauer gesagt, konnten damals die wenigsten Stand-Alone-Blu-Ray-Player unter 500€ dem das Wasser reichen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Januar 2011)

Generell Animationsfilme sehen brilliant aus. 

Auf nem 46" LED sah Ice Age 3 schon pervers aus, habe es mal meinen Verwandten vorgeführt (man sah jedes Haar beim Mammut) und alle waren begeistert, sie wollten am Liebsten den TV + Player mitnehmen ^^ 

Selbst meine Oma fand das genial xD 

Ich kann auch keine DVD`s mehr sehen, wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat. Achja, und BluRays haben natürlich noch mehr Vorteile, deutlich besserer Sound (gute Anlage vorrausgesetzt) und meistens sind sogar mehrere Filmvarianten auf einer Disc (Salt zum Beispiel, 3 alternative Filmversehen auf einer Disc). 

Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist BluRay sogar widerstandsfähiger gegen Kratzer als DVD`s.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist BluRay sogar widerstandsfähiger gegen Kratzer als DVD`s.


 
Nö, ganz im Gegenteil, die Schutzschicht der Blu-Ray ist nur 0,1mm dick, die der DVD 0,6mm. Anfangs sollte die BD deshalb in einer extra Cartridge ausgeliefert werden, erst die Durabis-Beschichtung macht sie halbwegs widerstandsfähig gegen Staub und Kratzer.


----------



## Zockkind (16. Januar 2011)

Also lieber PS3 oder guten BluRay Player ?


----------



## fuddles (16. Januar 2011)

PS3 ist recht laut für BD, spielt aber alles ab, ist ne Zocker Konsole mit eingeschränkter MediaCenter Funktion und wird immer aktualisiert.

Wers leise und günstiger will holt sich nen Standalone Player.

@Freak
Ne BD zickt sogar bei vielen Fingerabdrücken, wo ne DVD noch einwandfrei läuft.


----------



## schlumpf666 (16. Januar 2011)

Ja die ps3 ist nicht gerade leise, aber wenn ich nen film schaue höre ich sie gar nicht.
Und ich bin da sehr empfindlich was sowas angeht.


----------



## Portvv (16. Januar 2011)

schlumpf666 schrieb:


> Ja die ps3 ist nicht gerade leise, aber wenn ich nen film schaue höre ich sie gar nicht.
> Und ich bin da sehr empfindlich was sowas angeht.



dann willst du sie anscheinend nicht hoeren also ich hab ne ps3 und ein standalone player , und ja man joert die ps3 raus , wenn nicht gerad was explodiert oder so


----------



## schlumpf666 (16. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht liegts einfach daran das ich keine nachbarn hab die sich beschweren wenn man laut nen film schaut... dementsprechend dreh ich auch auf... 
Mag vielleicht sein das man sie hört wenn weder jemand redet noch sonst irgendein geräusch zu hören ist, aber meistens sind immer irgendwelche geräusche in nem film die ne ps3 übertönen wenn man ein bisschen aufdreht.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2011)

Also, mein Kumpel hat ne PS3, und da hört man rein gar nix aus ca. 2-3m, außer beim "Einlesen". Vlt. steht Deine PS3 ungünstig, oder Du sitzt sehr nah dran? 


Beim Kauf einer PS3 muss man aber auch bedenken, dass man kauf von PS3-Spielen verführt wird - also weitere Folgekosten   ich persönlich werde mir nen standalone-Player anschaffen, wenn ich mal nen LCD hab


----------



## Zockkind (17. Januar 2011)

Kann die PS3 denn die Filme in 3D abspielen ?


----------



## Portvv (17. Januar 2011)

ja kann sie allerdings nur in 1080i, empfehlung von irwaer dr sony bdp 470


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Januar 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, ganz im Gegenteil, die Schutzschicht der Blu-Ray ist nur 0,1mm dick, die der DVD 0,6mm. Anfangs sollte die BD deshalb in einer extra Cartridge ausgeliefert werden, erst die Durabis-Beschichtung macht sie halbwegs widerstandsfähig gegen Staub und Kratzer.



Jetzt hab ich nochmal geschaut, die BluRay ist kratzfester! Nämlich durch den neuen Lack. Die dicke spielt da garkeine Rolle. 

Ein interessanter Beitrag: 



> durch den neuen Schutzlack, Der nur ein bis zwei Mikrometer dünne Lack  auf der Datenseite ist deutlich stabiler als das herkömmliche  Polycarbonat und nur mit Stahlwolle und unter hohem Druck verkratzbar.


----------



## fuddles (18. Januar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, mein Kumpel hat ne PS3, und da hört man  rein gar nix aus ca. 2-3m, außer beim "Einlesen". Vlt. steht Deine PS3  ungünstig, oder Du sitzt sehr nah dran?


Dann putz dir mal die Ohren 
Hab bis jetzt noch keine leise PS3 gehört. Egal ob Slim oder Fat und egal wie sie steht hochkant/liegend/im Schrank.
Aber ok ich halte auch meine 5770 Hawk unter Last für störend laut.


----------



## Zockkind (18. Januar 2011)

Was ist denn 1080 i ?


----------



## cerbero (18. Januar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Was ist denn 1080 i ?



1080 steht für die Pixelanzahl in der Breite, i für interlace (Zeilensprungverfahren) und das Verfahren wie das Bild dargestellt wird.

Ein bischen Grundlagenwissen findest du hier:
High Definition Television - Wikipedia


----------



## Two-Face (18. Januar 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich nochmal geschaut, die BluRay ist kratzfester! Nämlich durch den neuen Lack. Die dicke spielt da garkeine Rolle.
> 
> Ein interessanter Beitrag:


Öhm, und wo ist dieser Beitrag genau hier? Steht da irgendwo, dass die DVD den nicht hat?
Bei Durabis war das genau dasselbe, nach der Entwicklung für der Blu-Ray wurde die auch der DVD verpasst.^^


----------



## Zockkind (18. Januar 2011)

Ist denn 1080i viel schlechter als 1080 P ?
PS: Dein Link lese ich mir danach durch 

EDIT : So das wichtigste habe ich gelesen und Bahnof.......
Was ist denn das Zeilensprungverfahren ? So richtig verstehe ich das nicht 





> Vollbild- (_progressive_) oder Zeilensprungverfahren (_interlaced_) abgekürzt mit „p“ oder „i“.


 o.O


----------



## cerbero (18. Januar 2011)

Zeilensprung: Du bekommst 2 halbe Bilder, die eben zeilenweise dargestellt werden und entsprechend übereinander gelegt werden.
Dadurch ist ist im Bild mehr Bewegung, die so nicht immer gewollt ist. Unschärfen usw sind die Folge. Dem normalen Menschen fällts nicht auf, aber es kann einen schon stören.

Vollbild... eben das.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Januar 2011)

YouTube - Blu-ray disc stress test

Wäre mir neu das die DVD auch Durabis bekommen hat. Quelle? 

Die BluRay hat definitiv den Durabis "lack" drauf, und somit schonmal deutlich kratzfester als herkömmliche DVD`s. Wenn man die BD also nicht mit dem Messer bearbeitet () sollte man lange Spaß dran haben.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> YouTube - Blu-ray disc stress test
> 
> Wäre mir neu das die DVD auch Durabis bekommen hat. Quelle?


 
Durabis ? Wikipedia

...ohne die wäre die Blu-Ray auf jedenfall weniger widerstandsfähig als eine DVD.


----------



## Zockkind (19. Januar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:
			
		

> Ist denn 1080i viel schlechter als 1080 P ?



es geht doch gar nicht um eure Beschichtung


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2011)

Na schön.

Ja, 1080i ist viel schlechter, da sind sogar 720p technisch gesehen besser.


----------



## Zockkind (19. Januar 2011)

Also kann ich mit der PS3 als BluRay Player nichts schönes anfangen  Schade.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2011)

Wirklich auffallen tut das aber angeblich nur beim Fernsehen. Also Sender.


----------



## Zockkind (19. Januar 2011)

Naja aber Blu Ray bedeutet doch volle Auflösung und ist ja eigentlich das beste was es jetzt gibt.

EDIT: 





> Im Blu-ray Player Test tritt die Sony PlayStation 3 - ebenso wie ihr Nachfolgemodell, die *PlayStation 3 Slim*  - als ernstzunehmender Test-Kandidat an. In die Spielekonsole ist ein  wertiges BD-Laufwerk eingebaut. Obgleich das Entertainment-Talent primär  für High Definition Video-Games oder dank seiner integrierten  Festplatte als Media-Center eingesetzt wird, kann es auch Filme von  Blu-ray Scheiben oder DVDs abspielen. Seit dem Firmware-Update 1.80  gelingt beides in bis zu 1080p-Auflösung, also Full-HD im zu  bevorzugenden Vollbildverfahren. Testberichte seit diesem Update  bewerten die Bildqualität von beiden Formaten als sehr gut. Auch der  DVD-Scaler beziehungsweise De-Interlacer erweist sich als äußerst  wirksam. Die Bildqualität stimmt, HD-Bilder werden in voller  Detailschärfe wiedergegeben und auch Filmszenen mit schnellen Bewegungen  laufen flüssig. Das verwundert kaum, da die PS3 auch die  Königsdisziplin 1080/24p beherrscht und selbst HD-Games – ihre  eigentliche Kernkompetenz – beeindruckend ruckelfrei angezeigt werden.


----------



## cerbero (19. Januar 2011)

Sag mal, was willst du jetzt eigentlich mit der PS3 ? Ich dachte du hast einen Denon - Bluray - Player zuhause ? Welchen eigentlich genau ? "2Jahre alt" ist keine sonderlich gute Beschreibung.

Btw. Es gibt grad bei Amazon einige BluRay im Angebot... vielleicht bestellst dir einfach mal 1-2 und schaust welche an - vielleicht sogar eine die du schon als DVD hast und vergleichst das einfach mal selbst.


----------



## Zockkind (19. Januar 2011)

Ich habe keine einzige BluRay und der Denon Player bleibt unten weil dort auch ein Fernseher ist.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Dann putz dir mal die Ohren
> Hab bis jetzt noch keine leise PS3 gehört. Egal ob Slim oder Fat und egal wie sie steht hochkant/liegend/im Schrank.


 Dann hat mein Kumpel entweder Riesenglück, oder aber es liegt vlt. am Wohnzimmertisch - vlt steht der genau im im "Hörweg", so dass man auf dem Sofa im Schal-Schatten des PLayers sitzt. Er hat die PS3 ganz unten in so nem Schrank unter dem LCD.


----------



## Hawkin81 (19. Januar 2011)

Bluray bringt nur etwas mit dem passenden Equipment, d.h: passender Fernseher und geile Anlage
Die Qualität ist echt berauschend und lässt einen das medium mit dem D am Anfang, dem V in der Mitte und dem D am Ende, ganz schnell vergessen


----------



## Zockkind (19. Januar 2011)

Finde ich gut.


----------



## p00nage (19. Januar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann hat mein Kumpel entweder Riesenglück, oder aber es liegt vlt. am Wohnzimmertisch - vlt steht der genau im im "Hörweg", so dass man auf dem Sofa im Schal-Schatten des PLayers sitzt. Er hat die PS3 ganz unten in so nem Schrank unter dem LCD.



also im vergleich zur alten ps3 und ps2 ist die slim leise. sobald ich film schau hör ich nix mehr aber wenn alles ruhig ist hört man schon den lüfter


----------



## Portvv (20. Januar 2011)

Hawkin81 schrieb:


> Bluray bringt nur etwas mit dem passenden Equipment, d.h: passender Fernseher und geile Anlage
> Die Qualität ist echt berauschend und lässt einen das medium mit dem D am Anfang, dem V in der Mitte und dem D am Ende, ganz schnell vergessen



WORD!!! Dem schliesse ich mich an


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2011)

Also ich höre meine PS3 kaum, sie ist unter dem TV in einem Lack-Regal. Nur wenn ich den Fernseher/Boxen ganz leise mache, höre ich ein Lüfter surren. 

Kleiner Tipp, gelegentlich auch mal die PS3 auspusten mit Druckluft, damit sich nicht viel Staub drin sammelt, und der Lüfter langsamer dreht, bzw leiser läuft. Eine "Laute" PS3 ist eigentlich nicht normal, da sie im Gegensatz zur Xbox immer als sehr leise bewertet wurde.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Januar 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> WORD!!! Dem schliesse ich mich an


 
Ich mich auch!

Man sollte aber beachten das nicht jeder Film der auf Blu-Ray ist, auch ein perfektes Bild hat. Bei einigen Filmen hakt es ganz schön.

Schaut euch mal die Amazon-Bewertungen von "Die purpurnen Flüsse I+II" an


----------



## Zockkind (20. Januar 2011)

Was meint ihr mit Word ?


----------



## X-hardware (20. Januar 2011)

Um die Thema Frage zu beantworten: bluray ist einfach Hammer, aber ich finde es selber schon fast zu "scharf"


----------



## Painkiller (20. Januar 2011)

> Um die Thema Frage zu beantworten: bluray ist einfach Hammer, aber ich finde es selber schon fast zu "scharf"


Hä? Zu scharf? Sowas geht doch gar nicht^^


----------



## Portvv (20. Januar 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Also ich höre meine PS3 kaum, sie ist unter dem TV in einem Lack-Regal. Nur wenn ich den Fernseher/Boxen ganz leise mache, höre ich ein Lüfter surren.
> 
> Kleiner Tipp, gelegentlich auch mal die PS3 auspusten mit Druckluft, damit sich nicht viel Staub drin sammelt, und der Lüfter langsamer dreht, bzw leiser läuft. Eine "Laute" PS3 ist eigentlich nicht normal, da sie im Gegensatz zur Xbox immer als sehr leise bewertet wurde.



richtig , mann kanns auch so sagen , erst kommt die xbox , dahinter die ps3 und dann der bd standalone player in sachen lautstaerke , wem das betriebsgerauesch der ps3 nicht stoert ,oder auf die unuebersichtliche bedienung gegenueber eines standalone gereats,  und auch sonst nicht auf strom sparen setzt kann ruhigen gewissens auch die ps3 zum bd gucken nehmen


----------



## cerbero (20. Januar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Was meint ihr mit Word ?



In dem Zusammenhang: eine Bestätigung. 
(es ist keine Textverarbeitungssoftware gemeint) 
Falls du Zeit hast, schau dir mal Lethal Weapon an. (IIRC wurd sich da mal schön drüber lustig gemacht.)


----------



## Zockkind (20. Januar 2011)

Und was ist das ein Film ?


----------



## Hawkin81 (20. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube WORD! heißt soviel wie........Meine Worte,denk ich


----------



## Zockkind (20. Januar 2011)

Ich würde dann /sign schreiben aber das ist Offtopic


----------



## cerbero (20. Januar 2011)

Von den 8 Seiten bisher sind irgendwas zwischen 3 und 5 offtopic oder Grenzwertig - warum ist das auf einmal ein Problem.

Wie alt bist du denn wenn du die Lethal Weapon Filme nicht kennst ?


----------



## Zockkind (20. Januar 2011)

Diese Seiten habe ich nicht verzapft. 
Tja das wüsstes du wohl gerne


----------



## ich558 (20. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hä? Zu scharf? Sowas geht doch gar nicht^^


Doch z.B. "2012" war in meinen Augen sogar so scharf, dass manche Scenen richtig unecht wirkten (z.B. als der Vulkan ausbricht und den einen Typen mitnimmt) oder man die Computereffekte erkannt - auf DVD sehen entsprechende Scenen nämlich "echt" aus


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Doch z.B. "2012" war in meinen Augen sogar so scharf, dass manche Scenen richtig unecht wirkten (z.B. als der Vulkan ausbricht und den einen Typen mitnimmt) oder man die Computereffekte erkannt - auf DVD sehen entsprechende Scenen nämlich "echt" aus


 Das liegt aber eher daran, dass die Spezialeffekte im Film selber teilweise einfach nur schlecht gemacht wurden. 

Gerade die Szene, wo der Petersdom einstürzt kann man unzählige "Texturfehler" erkennen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> richtig , mann kanns auch so sagen , erst kommt die xbox , dahinter die ps3 und dann der bd standalone player in sachen lautstaerke , wem das betriebsgerauesch der ps3 nicht stoert ,oder auf die unuebersichtliche bedienung gegenueber eines standalone gereats,  und auch sonst nicht auf strom sparen setzt kann ruhigen gewissens auch die ps3 zum bd gucken nehmen



Weiß zwar nicht wieso die Bedienung unübersichtlich sein soll, aber wayne  

Ich finde die Bedienung sogar einfacher als bei BR-Playern.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Januar 2011)

Blu Ray, hm. Bei animierten Filmen mit entsprechend gutem Fernseher mit 24p ist die Bildqualität enorm gut (enorm detailreich und enorm plastisch), da kann keine DVD mithalten. Bei normalen Filmen ist der Unterschied zu einer guten DVD-Version deutlich geringer.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (20. Januar 2011)

Ahh 24p, habs mit meinem LCD und nem Plasma bei einem Kumpel probiert.
Findet ihr auch das es ruckelt?


----------



## Zockkind (20. Januar 2011)

Liegt vielleicht am Player ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2011)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Ahh 24p, habs mit meinem LCD und nem Plasma bei einem Kumpel probiert.
> Findet ihr auch das es ruckelt?



Wenn dein TV nicht gut mit 24p umgehen kann, dann ruckelts. Hab bis jetzt an 3 verschiedenen TV`s BluRay`s geguckt (3x verschiedene Samsung-Modelle) und da ruckelt garnix. Als Player die PS3 und ein Samsung BluRay Player.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (20. Januar 2011)

Player war der vom Kumpel, Samsung BDP-? 6500 oder so 
Er hat nen Pana Plasma, müsste der hier sein.
Panasonic TX-P 50 VT 20 E + 2x 3D Brille - Panasonic Plasma TV, Full HD, DVB-T/C/S, 3D| redcoon Deutschland
Ich hab nen Philips PFL 5605, und bei beiden ruckelts leicht.
Kann sein das es am Player liegt, müsste ich mal mit nem anderen Gerät testen. 
Bin weg schau mir Resident Evil an, kommt gleich dran

Edit: Dieses 24p Smooth schaltet sen Fernseher automatisch an, wenn ne Blu-Ray über 24p (Player) läuft. Deaktiviert er es, ruckelt das Bild ganz leicht. Genauso bei meinem TV!
http://www.panasonic.de/html/de_DE/...mooth+Film+und+24p+Playback/673658/index.html
Da wird auf 24p Smooth kurz eingegangen, ist sowas wie Natural Motion.


----------



## Zockkind (21. Januar 2011)

Warum deaktiviert ihr das auch ?


----------



## schlumpf666 (21. Januar 2011)

Natural motion kann ich gar nicht haben.
Finde des ganz schrecklich... hatte ich mal ne halbe stunde an, da krieg ich augenkrebs!


----------



## Biosman (21. Januar 2011)

Mal mein kleiner beitrag dazu:

Ich bin nun vor etwa einem Monat in die Blu-Ray Welt eingestiegen. Natürlich kannte ich die Technik sowie deren vor teile schon vorher. Habe auch schon oft Probe "Sehen" können.

Nun habe ich einen Stand-Alone Player von Samsung, einen AVR von Onkyo an diesem ist mein Teufel Sound System angeschlossen (Wird noch gegen bessere getauscht, reicht aber atm! Übertrifft sowieso 80% der normal Haushalte^^) und einen 32" Full HD LCD (Welcher dieses Jahr gegen einen 42" + Plasma getauscht wird.)

Ich denke also mein Equip ist schon relativ ausreichend um dieses zu beurteilen.

Zuerst einmal: JEDER!! Mensch sieht und hört sowieso anders. Jeder hat seine vor lieben, deswegen kann man nix genaueres darüber sagen außer Anhaltspunkte geben.

ATM habe ich etwa 15 Blu Rays (Meine Sammlung steigt rasant an.)

Ich kann von meinem empfinden eines dazu sagen: JEDER meiner Blu Ray Filme übertrifft die DVD Version. 

Manche weniger, manche bei WEITEM!!

Für mich sind was denn Film 300 angeht mehr als nur ein paar Unterschiede zu sehen.

Blu Rays gibt es im Moment an vielen ecken NEU! Für 8-15 Euro in einigen Märkten im Angebot. 
Die Zeiten von 20-25 Euro pro Film sind eigentlich vorbei. Soviel kosten heute nur noch Spezial Boxen oder gleich ganze Film Serien. Deswegen habe ich mir auch schon (länger als nur diesen einen Monat) keine DVD´s mehr gekauft. Da Blu Ray´s eigentlich schon genau so viel oder wenig kosten.

Seit dem ich das System habe schaue ich auch keine Filme mehr auf "Kin0.tööö^^"

Aus einem einfachen Grund: GUTE <-!! S-Videos kommen teilweise an die DVD Qualität ran. An eine Blu Ray kommt aber keiner dieser Filme ran.

Was auch ein Fluch sein kann, hat man sich an solche Wahnsinns Qualität gewöhnt kann man sich gestreamte Filme gar nicht mehr angucken.


----------



## Portvv (21. Januar 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Weiß zwar nicht wieso die Bedienung unübersichtlich sein soll, aber wayne
> 
> Ich finde die Bedienung sogar einfacher als bei BR-Playern.



das war bezogen auf die bedienung nur mit den controller, die ist ja nunmal komplizierter als mit ner ordentlich fernbedienung


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Januar 2011)

wieso soll sie komplizierter sein?


----------



## Portvv (22. Januar 2011)

belassen wir es einfach dabei das ne vernuenftige fernbedienung , einen controller vor zuziehen ist


----------



## Hawkin81 (22. Januar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Warum deaktiviert ihr das auch ?


 
recht geb


----------



## Portvv (22. Januar 2011)

Hawkin81 schrieb:


> recht geb[/QUOTEe
> 
> ganz einfach , dadurch ensteht der soap effekt , es wirkt unnatuerlich , zudem gibts dadurch immer artefakte egal ob panasonic  oder philips , die devise lautet alles was an digitalen bild verbesserungen angepriesen wird aufjedenfall zu deaktivieren


----------



## Zockkind (23. Januar 2011)

Habe jetzt gestern Hitman auf DVD geguckt die Quali war einfach nur geil !


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. Januar 2011)

X-hardware schrieb:


> Um die Thema Frage zu beantworten: bluray ist einfach Hammer, aber ich finde es selber schon fast zu "scharf"



So solls doch sein. Schärfer als die Realität


----------



## boyka (23. Januar 2011)

Blueray ist gut wenn du ein hd fernseher hast.
wirst es merken wenn du ein hd fernseher hast, und dir eine dvd anguckst.


----------

